# Genius-bike.com?? Legit???



## jrozzler (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey everyone, I’m brand new to the forum so first off, hey!! I did a lot of riding when I was younger but haven’t had a bike for years. Looking at getting an entry level hard tail so I can start riding again. Has anyone ever bought anything from genius-bike.com ? They are Australian based I think but even with shipping costs I can get the bike I won’t for cheaper than anywhere else I can find. Just wondering r if people had dealt with this site before. 


Thanks!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I would say no, though it isn't the usual scam type website. The catch is that they have name brands from Chainreaction cycles, like Vitus, selling for less than chain reaction cycles.

They have direct to consumer brands like Canyon and Polygon, which, as I said are direct to consumer.

Also cannondale which usually doesn't sell via internet.

if you put in an order and then get the page to pay and it says something is broken and you need to use money transfer it is definitely a scam.

Compare these 2
https://genius-bike.com/product/pol...ountain-bike-2019-enduro-full-suspension-mtb/

https://www.polygonbikes.com/shop/bikes/mountain/enduro/xquarone-ex8/

this should tell you all you need to know. I would tread carefully and not pay with anything that isn't a protected credit card. Definitely not paypal or wire transfer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A whois search will tell you all you need to know if there is a question.

https://www.whois.com/whois/genius-bike.com

Reseller: idwebhost.com | Domain dan Hosting Murah Indonesia
idwebhost.com | Domain dan Hosting Murah Indonesia
Jl. Perintis Kemerdekaan No. 33 Yogyakarta 55161
Telp: (0274) 415585
Fax : 0274-385603

ANYTHING in Indonesia is a scam. This scammer is using a privacy company based in AZ in an attempt to hide its true origins.


----------



## vitma (Oct 3, 2016)

If it is too good to be true, it is probably not true.

You will shell out quite some hard earned money for a new bike. I would not trust any overseas online store unless I am 100% sure that it is legit.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

all you have to know is they say they sell specialized bikes online.

No one sells specialized bikes online, except specialized.

The Specialized USA online store is only able to accept and process orders placed with a U.S. credit card which has a U.S. billing address associated with it. Orders placed with a foreign credit card will be automatically cancelled.
Please either place the order with a U.S. credit card or contact a local retailer to order products.


----------



## jrozzler (Apr 18, 2020)

That’s what I thought! I have my eye on the vitus nucleous. Great specs and a great price point but I can’t seem to find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## jrozzler (Apr 18, 2020)

That’s what I thought! I have my eye on the vitus nucleous. Great specs and a great price point but I can’t seem to find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## jrozzler (Apr 18, 2020)

Good to know!


----------



## jrozzler (Apr 18, 2020)

Harold said:


> A whois search will tell you all you need to know if there is a question.
> 
> https://www.whois.com/whois/genius-bike.com
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for doing that. I'm glad I asked before I thought about buying.


----------



## Perry24 (Jun 9, 2020)

I stumbled across this site too. I wonder how it is still up if it is a scam??


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> I stumbled across this site too. I wonder how it is still up if it is a scam??


because the FBI only takes down the worse of the 2,345,223 scam sites they cannot do them all


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> because the FBI only takes down the worse of the 2,345,223 scam sites they cannot do them all


Incorrect Loopy. Worst is now 2,467,989 scam sites, as of now, no wait ... now, uh, crap, changed ... now, uh ... as of when I click "Submit Reply", the number in this post is/was correct. Crap.


----------



## Pete Thailand (Feb 22, 2021)

jrozzler said:


> Hey everyone, I'm brand new to the forum so first off, hey!! I did a lot of riding when I was younger but haven't had a bike for years. Looking at getting an entry level hard tail so I can start riding again. Has anyone ever bought anything from genius-bike.com ? They are Australian based I think but even with shipping costs I can get the bike I won't for cheaper than anywhere else I can find. Just wondering r if people had dealt with this site before.
> 
> Thanks!





jrozzler said:


> Hey everyone, I'm brand new to the forum so first off, hey!! I did a lot of riding when I was younger but haven't had a bike for years. Looking at getting an entry level hard tail so I can start riding again. Has anyone ever bought anything from genius-bike.com ? They are Australian based I think but even with shipping costs I can get the bike I won't for cheaper than anywhere else I can find. Just wondering r if people had dealt with this site before.
> 
> Thanks!


I have had the displeasure of being scammed by these bottom feeders! Stay away!!!


----------



## omarflcl (Mar 11, 2021)

Pete Thailand said:


> I have had the displeasure of being scammed by these bottom feeders! Stay away!!!


What happened with your order? I just had the same thing happened. The site looked legit, it linked to paypal and allowed me to purchase a nucleus VRS. It wasn't until later that I realized it might be a scam site. I tried calling and emailing them so I could cancel but had no luck. I filed a dispute with paypal and after not hearing back from CSGenius, I get a random email with shipping information and tracking details. The shippnig company being Das AIR Cargo.


----------



## kostas greece (Mar 16, 2021)

Greetings to all desperate bikers...Guys and girls this a spam for sure 

"Note:
please make correct payment with the beneficiary name: M. RIO PRATAMA
because that is very sensitive to making the payment successful" says its in italy and i have to pay to indonesia.////hmmm

not

way to cheep plus the delivery costs in dollars


----------



## Justinss (Mar 21, 2021)

omarflcl said:


> What happened with your order? I just had the same thing happened. The site looked legit, it linked to paypal and allowed me to purchase a nucleus VRS. It wasn't until later that I realized it might be a scam site. I tried calling and emailing them so I could cancel but had no luck. I filed a dispute with paypal and after not hearing back from CSGenius, I get a random email with shipping information and tracking details. The shippnig company being Das AIR Cargo.


Update?


----------



## Adr1 Del1 (Mar 26, 2021)

jrozzler said:


> Hey everyone, I'm brand new to the forum so first off, hey!! I did a lot of riding when I was younger but haven't had a bike for years. Looking at getting an entry level hard tail so I can start riding again. Has anyone ever bought anything from genius-bike.com ? They are Australian based I think but even with shipping costs I can get the bike I won't for cheaper than anywhere else I can find. Just wondering r if people had dealt with this site before.
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered this February a Vitus Sentier. Now its nearly April, it should have arrived a month ago. I tried it all, NO JOKE! These cocks didn´t reply to nothing, the shipping company too. Nobody works at the call center. 800$ lost, hours lost, I feel horrible.


----------



## Justinss (Mar 21, 2021)

Adr1 Del1 said:


> I ordered this February a Vitus Sentier. Now its nearly April, it should have arrived a month ago. I tried it all, NO JOKE! These cocks didn´t reply to nothing, the shipping company too. Nobody works at the call center. 800$ lost, hours lost, I feel horrible.


Sorry to hear that... Guess I dodged a bullet. FOMO is real and you hear stories of people getting great deals but have to be careful of the scams or otherwise disappointing possibilities.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

went and checked the site, cant believe people think its legit, it just looks and behave dodgey as

and in a bike shortage, they have every bike available and discounted? l mean c'mon.......


----------



## flashpipe (Jul 6, 2009)

Another scam site to avoid... Home Bikes - King Bike Sale
They got me yesterday and then I did the research I should have done before purchasing Kingbikesale is rated "Poor" with 2.3 / 5 on Trustpilot
Hopefully PayPal will refund my money...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

omarflcl said:


> I get a random email with shipping information and tracking details. The shippnig company being Das AIR Cargo.


Yeah, how about an update. You say you got shipping & tracking info... what became of this?
=sParty


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's good that we're calling these sites out, but you really have to do your research:

The first warning should be any site claiming to have stock these days. Bikes are so hard to come by now.
They are selling bikes for thousands below the price the manufacturer is quoting. This is the biggest warning.
They are selling bikes online for brands that do not permit this, i.e. Specialized.


----------



## Justinss (Mar 21, 2021)

cmg said:


> went and checked the site, cant believe people think its legit, it just looks and behave dodgey as
> 
> and in a bike shortage, they have every bike available and discounted? l mean c'mon.......


Yea, but desperate times... we want it to be true so badly that logic takes a back seat, haha. I think I'm just going to suck it up and get the 2021 Cannondale Trail SE 3, I am sure I will be happy as long as I'm on the trails and I guess at this point I am paying the get it now tax rather than waiting a few months or possibly a whole season.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

flashpipe said:


> Another scam site to avoid... Home Bikes - King Bike Sale
> They got me yesterday and then I did the research I should have done before purchasing Kingbikesale is rated "Poor" with 2.3 / 5 on Trustpilot
> Hopefully PayPal will refund my money...


Log into your PP account to be sure you used the legit site. Some scam sites take you to fraud site just to get your PP info and then use it to start spending.

Report back either way....


----------



## jonesy.123 (Apr 8, 2021)

omarflcl said:


> What happened with your order? I just had the same thing happened. The site looked legit, it linked to paypal and allowed me to purchase a nucleus VRS. It wasn't until later that I realized it might be a scam site. I tried calling and emailing them so I could cancel but had no luck. I filed a dispute with paypal and after not hearing back from CSGenius, I get a random email with shipping information and tracking details. The shippnig company being Das AIR Cargo.


i had the same shipping details. did you ever receive your bike or contact the shipping company?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Checking Google it appears that they send a fake shipping notice which PP sometimes believes to be legit and side with the Fraudsters.
People have LOST their money......Stay away!


----------



## mstanl (May 25, 2021)

OldMike said:


> Checking Google it appears that they send a fake shipping notice which PP sometimes believes to be legit and side with the Fraudsters.
> People have LOST their money......Stay away!


Try this, I added an bike to the cart, went to check out, and I hit the Terms and Conditions to read it, and guess what you can scroll on the list but it will not expand any of them to read. So you would purchase you would be just clicking on yes I have read the terms and conditions they have and never show you.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol&#8230;"bicycle online shop" I just bought a bike for my son from Bikes Online which is the online distributor for Polygon. Great bike, and great experience.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sshheellzz (May 31, 2021)

FAKE RIGHT??? lolers


----------

